

How can anyone approve an ad like this? (scroll down a little) - rameadows
http://www.theverge.com

======
endyourif
there is so much going on how could i possible know what you're referring to?

~~~
mtgx
I think what you're seeing is actually the ad. Basically the whole page turns
into an animation, and then a big IE splash ad appears. It's quite horrifying.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Gotta love Chrome's Adblock plugin!!! :) I didn't see a thing.

